# Riot, Vixen, and Mc Nasty



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The house dogs acting silly!

General Mc Nasty living up to his name! This is how he got his nick name, he sucks on his toys till they are soaking wet and brings them to you to throw! eww!









Move over you little Mc Nasty this is my toy!










Pit Bull or not that is MY TOY!










Mean stupid boston took my toy!










Thought this was funny










Riot looking umm stoned is the only word I can think of










Just look at those ears!


















Aww she's so cute










A little game of tug










I took this because my husband is laying down, I'm sitting on the other end and we have three dogs all on the couch! Vixen is that light colored blob on the bottom! lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love general mcnasty !!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol they are precious. I thought Riot was gone to a new home! Good to see her she is something awfully cute.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey General! I see your keeping the household in check! (salutes) Keep on being Mc Nasty


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Riot does have a new home but they are moving so when they are settled in she will be shipped. I am going to miss her but the friction between her and Vixen is building.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I love General! He's so cute sucking his woobie


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

What a bunch of cuties! Silly dogs, gotta love em


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

They are so precious...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO great pics It's been a while since we've seen Mc Nasty  He's so cute Great pics Lisa


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

What a cutie that McNasty is lol He sure keeps those pits in check makes your job easy eh Lisa  Lol And yes Riot does look stoned lol!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

All very cute pics!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome pics lisa thanks for sharing


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love my little Boston he is the coolest dog! he really does rule the pit bulls and vixen could totally kill him but when they are playing even if she steals a toy from him he can just walk up to her and take it out of her mouth. She totally submits to him, that is not to said I do not watch them like a hawk, she could kill him and that is always in the back of my mind.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aww Lisa, you know I love General McNasty, I had two Bostons when I was growing up, great little dogs. And I am glad Riot found a great home, I love the stoned look. ANd Vixen is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics..good looking doggies


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

There's The Nasty lol! Man, Riot grew up, and still looks like a little punk teenager! lol Princess Vixen, she's the furniture queen!


----------

